# Donne che leggono, la bellezza della lettura nelle opere d'arte



## brenin (11 Aprile 2017)

“Le donne che leggono sono più sensuali di quelle che sfilano sul lungomare. Hanno l’eleganza nell’anima”. Così Massimo Bisotti descrive tutta la magia che scaturisce nell’osservare una donna immersa nella lettura……
“Non innamorarti di una donna che legge, di una donna che sente troppo, di una donna che scrive…

Non innamorarti di una donna colta, maga, delirante, pazza.
Non innamorarti di una donna che pensa, che sa di sapere e che, inoltre, è capace di volare, di una donna che ha fede in se stessa.
Non innamorarti di una donna che ride o piange mentre fa l’amore, che sa trasformare il suo spirito in carne e, ancor di più, di una donna che ama la poesia (sono loro le più pericolose), o di una donna capace di restare mezz’ora davanti a un quadro o che non sa vivere senza la musica.
Non innamorarti di una donna intensa, ludica, lucida, ribelle, irriverente.
Che non ti capiti mai di innamorarti di una donna così.
Perché quando ti innamori di una donna del genere, che rimanga con te oppure no, che ti ami o no, da una donna così, non si torna indietro.
Mai.” (Martha Rivera Garrido)

Nel 2007 uscì il volume “ Le donne che leggono sono pericolose ” di Stefan Bollmann: attraverso i dipinti, i disegni e le fotografie questo volume racconta la storia della lettura femminile dal Medioevo al XXI secolo.. Sono stati tuttavia necessari molti secoli perché alle donne venisse permesso di leggere ciò che volevano. Prima potevano ricamare, pregare, allevare bambini e cucinare. Ma nel momento in cui esse colgono nella lettura la possibilità di sostituire l’angusto mondo della loro casa con il mondo sconfinato del pensiero, della fantasia e del sapere, diventano una minaccia. Le donne che leggono sono pericolose perché in questo modo si sono appropriate di conoscenze ed esperienze originariamente non destinate a loro.
​NELL’ARTE – Il tema della “donna che legge” ha affascinato pittori di tutti i tempi e per questo le donne sono state da sempre  ritratte con i loro volti sognanti, incuriositi, concentrati e attenti…

Le immagini di donne immerse nella lettura che seguono, sono piene di bellezza, grazia ed espressività: la bellezza di queste opere va ammirata non solo per le abilità  pittoriche degli artisti, ma anche  per come questi artisti siano riusciti a dimostrare con la loro arte  il fascino  straordinario della donna immersa nella lettura, allontanando così lo stereotipo che la vedeva, invece, pericolosa.






August Renoir,Ragazza che legge, 1874   

	
	
		
		
	


	




‌Vincent van Gogh, La lettrice di romanzi, 1888   

	
	
		
		
	


	




Jean Honorè Fragonard, La lettrice, 1776   

	
	
		
		
	


	




Pablo Picasso, Donna sdraiata che legge, 1939   

	
	
		
		
	


	




Gioacchino Toma, La lettrice, 1870  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Fernando Botero, La lettrice, 2002   

	
	
		
		
	


	




Federico Faruffini, La lettrice o Clara, 1865   

	
	
		
		
	


	




 Charles Burton Barber, Lettrice, 1879  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Fabian Perez, Donne che legge, 1997  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Edward Hopper, Lettrice in treno, 1965 1

	
	
		
		
	


	




 Hneri Matisse, La lettrice, 1919  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Jean Vermeer, Donna in blu, 1663 circa   

	
	
		
		
	


	




Howard C.Christy, La lettrice,1940   

	
	
		
		
	


	




Vladimir Volegov, Lettrice in giardino, 1970   

	
	
		
		
	


	




Alexander Deineka, Lettrice, 1934​


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Aprile 2017)

brenin ha detto:


> “Le donne che leggono sono più sensuali di quelle che sfilano sul lungomare. Hanno l’eleganza nell’anima”. Così Massimo Bisotti descrive tutta la magia che scaturisce nell’osservare una donna immersa nella lettura……
> “Non innamorarti di una donna che legge, di una donna che sente troppo, di una donna che scrive…
> 
> Non innamorarti di una donna colta, maga, delirante, pazza.
> ...


Bellissimo spunto questo 3D 
La lettura induce alla meditazione ed è  comunque un arricchimento dell'anima 
Possiamo dire le stesse cose per gli uomini che amano leggere ?


----------



## brenin (11 Aprile 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Bellissimo spunto questo 3D La lettura induce alla meditazione ed è  comunque un arricchimento dell'anima Possiamo dire le stesse cose per gli uomini che amano leggere ?


Assolutamente si, anche se - come risulta da un'indagine Istat ( https://www.istat.it/it/archivio/178337 ) - le donne leggono molto di più degli uomini.Penso che il risultato dell'indagine faccia riflettere su quanto poco si legga in Italia....


----------



## Ginevra65 (11 Aprile 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Bellissimo spunto questo 3D
> La lettura induce alla meditazione ed è  comunque un arricchimento dell'anima
> Possiamo dire le stesse cose per gli uomini che amano leggere ?


 non proprio, quando sono in vacanza vedo molte donne intente a leggere libri. Mi capita di vedere uomini che leggono quotidiani o riviste specializzate.D'estate io e le mie amiche leggiamo spesso lo stesso libro è passiamo le ore a discuterne. Cosa che non accade mai con gli uomini


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Aprile 2017)

brenin ha detto:


> Assolutamente si, anche se - come risulta da un'indagine Istat ( https://www.istat.it/it/archivio/178337 ) - le donne leggono molto di più degli uomini.Penso che il risultato dell'indagine faccia riflettere su quanto poco si legga in Italia....





Ginevra65 ha detto:


> non proprio, quando sono in vacanza vedo molte donne intente a leggere libri. Mi capita di vedere uomini che leggono quotidiani o riviste specializzate.D'estate io e le mie amiche leggiamo spesso lo stesso libro è passiamo le ore a discuterne. Cosa che non accade mai con gli uomini


Si percentualmente credo siano più le donne che leggono rispetto agli uomini


----------



## Ginevra65 (11 Aprile 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Si percentualmente credo siano più le donne che leggono rispetto agli uomini


 che genere ti piace, quale libro hai letto per ultimo? Io il maestro delle ombre di Carrisi Donato


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Aprile 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> che genere ti piace, quale libro hai letto per ultimo? Io il maestro delle ombre di Carrisi Donato


Io mi sono riletta un libro che ho letto tipo 6/7 volte " il buio oltre la siepe "

Prima "la ragazza del treno"


----------



## brenin (11 Aprile 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> che genere ti piace, quale libro hai letto per ultimo? Io il maestro delle ombre di Carrisi Donato


Se ti piaccioni i thriller, ti consiglio questo :

https://www.ibs.it/io-ti-trovero-libro-shane-stevens/e/9788864112022

agghiacciante, da leggere in una notte quando fuori impazza un violento temporale.... 

invece questo :

https://www.ibs.it/shogun-libro-james-clavell/e/9788845250965

che non è un thriller, ma un romanzo storico e non solo ( aspetto culturale,tradizione ) ambientato in Giappone : imperdibile !


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Aprile 2017)

brenin ha detto:


> Se ti piaccioni i thriller, ti consiglio questo :
> 
> https://www.ibs.it/io-ti-trovero-libro-shane-stevens/e/9788864112022
> 
> ...


Grazie ne approfitto Anche Io


----------



## MariLea (11 Aprile 2017)

brenin ha detto:


> “Le donne che leggono sono più sensuali di quelle che sfilano sul lungomare. Hanno l’eleganza nell’anima”. Così Massimo Bisotti descrive tutta la magia che scaturisce nell’osservare una donna immersa nella lettura……
> “Non innamorarti di una donna che legge, di una donna che sente troppo, di una donna che scrive…
> 
> Non innamorarti di una donna colta, maga, delirante, pazza.
> ...


Gran bel thread :up:
Su Fb c'è un bel gruppo e relativa pagina
 " Donne che si sono stese sui libri e non sui letti dei potenti e... uomini che le amano così..."


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Aprile 2017)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> Gran bel thread :up:
> Su Fb c'è un bel gruppo e relativa pagina
> " Donne che si sono stese sui libri e non sui letti dei potenti e... uomini che le amano così..."


ah ah ah Figo e appropriato


----------



## MariLea (11 Aprile 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> ah ah ah Figo e appropriato


E non è roba da sfigate eh... a cominciare dall'ideatrice, gran bella donna ed in gambissima


----------



## brenin (11 Aprile 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Grazie ne approfitto Anche Io


:up:

Sei riuscita a leggere " Il lupo ed il filosofo " ?


----------



## Ginevra65 (11 Aprile 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Io mi sono riletta un libro che ho letto tipo 6/7 volte " il buio oltre la siepe "
> 
> Prima "la ragazza del treno"


la ragazza del treno l'ho preso in biblioteca , ma non sono riuscita a leggerlo ero stanchissima e mi addormentavo mentre leggevo, ho dovuto renderlo non mi sono accorta Che era scaduto il primo periodo di prestito. Come ti è sembrato? Lo riprenotato, sono 53ma.


----------



## brenin (11 Aprile 2017)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> Gran bel thread :up:
> Su Fb c'è un bel gruppo e relativa pagina
> " Donne che si sono stese sui libri e non sui letti dei potenti e... uomini che le amano così..."


Grazie !

questo : http://www.forumlibri.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=3  è un forum molto interessante per chi ama leggere...


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Aprile 2017)

brenin ha detto:


> :up:
> 
> Sei riuscita a leggere " Il lupo ed il filosofo " ?


Si, mi ha catturato 
Una serie di riflessioni e paragoni che ho gradito molto 
Sai che in modo azzardato, premetto, ho ritrovato nell'unione tra il filosofo e Brenin, a tratti  parte del legame che ho con il mio amato cane ?


----------



## brenin (11 Aprile 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Si, mi ha catturato
> Una serie di riflessioni e paragoni che ho gradito molto
> Sai che in modo azzardato, premetto, ho ritrovato nell'unione tra il filosofo e Brenin, a tratti  parte del legame che ho con il mio amato cane ?


Si, il legame che ci lega a loro è qualcosa di incredibile, solo vivendolo giorno per giorno si riesce a capire che creature straordinarie siano ( nel caso del libro era un lupo, per cui tutto all'ennesima potenza quanto ad essenza,forza,attaccamento e branco ). Toccante l'epilogo....


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Aprile 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> la ragazza del treno l'ho preso in biblioteca , ma non sono riuscita a leggerlo ero stanchissima e mi addormentavo mentre leggevo, ho dovuto renderlo non mi sono accorta Che era scaduto il primo periodo di prestito. Come ti è sembrato? Lo riprenotato, sono 53ma.


53sima ?:singleeye:
Mah pensavo meglio onestamente 
Non male ma non eccezionale ecco
Se ti piace una storia raccontata a più voci con un filo di suspense...leggilo


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Aprile 2017)

brenin ha detto:


> Si, il legame che ci lega a loro è qualcosa di incredibile, solo vivendolo giorno per giorno si riesce a capire che creature straordinarie siano ( nel caso del libro era un lupo, per cui tutto all'ennesima potenza quanto ad essenza,forza,attaccamento e branco ). Toccante l'epilogo....


Comunque mi pare evidente che il protagonista "umano" preferisca la filosofia di vita animale 
Si lascia catturare 
Si molto intenso


----------



## Ginevra65 (11 Aprile 2017)

brenin ha detto:


> Se ti piaccioni i thriller, ti consiglio questo :
> 
> https://www.ibs.it/io-ti-trovero-libro-shane-stevens/e/9788864112022
> 
> ...


 grazie, io ti troverò, disponibile subito in biblioteca.Devo solo ritirarlo. Ti è piaciuto?


----------



## Ginevra65 (11 Aprile 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> 53sima ?:singleeye:
> Mah pensavo meglio onestamente
> Non male ma non eccezionale ecco
> Se ti piace una storia raccontata a più voci con un filo di suspense...leggilo


 sono stata anche 120ma, nel giro di 6 mesi arriva, non ho fretta


----------



## Ms.Razionalità (11 Aprile 2017)

Leggere...
https://www.facebook.com/montemagno/videos/1279300345471113/

Adoro leggere... "un buon libro ti cambia l'inquadratura del mondo..."

A volte mi attrae una copertina, a volte faccio una ricerca pignola tra i libri di uno stesso autore, a volte sono in fissa per i grandi classici che non ho letto o per quelli che ho letto forzatamente al liceo e di cui non ricordo nulla. 

A volte ne scelgo uno che non avrei mai letto prima ma che ha letto con entusiasmo una persona che mi interessa conoscere meglio, e lo uso come_ passepartout_ per il il suo mondo interno.

A volte leggo e studio, a volte alterno un libro da leggere e uno da studiare, per il sottile piacere di accrescere le mie competenze e poi perdermi nella leggerezza di un piacere fine a se stesso.

A volte non leggo a lungo.

L'importante è che sia sempre un'esperienza, non un dovere, non un vanto.


----------



## Foglia (11 Aprile 2017)

Ms.Razionalità ha detto:


> Leggere...
> https://www.facebook.com/montemagno/videos/1279300345471113/
> 
> Adoro leggere... "un buon libro ti cambia l'inquadratura del mondo..."
> ...


Bello il libro come passe-partout per il mondo interno di chi vogliamo conoscere 

E' capitato anche a me di utilizzarlo per sentirmi più vicino a una persona.


----------



## Piperita (11 Aprile 2017)

brenin ha detto:


> “Le donne che leggono sono più sensuali di quelle che sfilano sul lungomare. Hanno l’eleganza nell’anima”. Così Massimo Bisotti descrive tutta la magia che scaturisce nell’osservare una donna immersa nella lettura……
> “Non innamorarti di una donna che legge, di una donna che sente troppo, di una donna che scrive…
> 
> Non innamorarti di una donna colta, maga, delirante, pazza.
> ...


Adoro i libri e il loro profumo, che sia di nuovo o di vecchio, ancora di più adoro leggere la notte. Vado a letto presto e poi mi sveglio nel cuore della notte, prendo il libro che ho sul comodino e leggo finché non mi addormento.

Penso che il tipo di lettura faccia la differenza. Leggere troppi romanzi rosa è come guardare le telenovelas, si finisce per pensare che esiste il principe azzurro e il compagno che abbiamo accanto ci sembra poca cosa oppure che tutte le famiglie siano come quella del mulino bianco, ecc
Preciso che mi piacciono anche i romanzi rosa, ma li leggo con moderazione


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Aprile 2017)

Ms.Razionalità ha detto:


> Leggere...
> https://www.facebook.com/montemagno/videos/1279300345471113/
> 
> Adoro leggere... "un buon libro ti cambia l'inquadratura del mondo..."
> ...


Vero la lettura deve essere piacere di conoscere


----------



## Woland (11 Aprile 2017)

Piperita ha detto:


> *Adoro i libri e il loro profumo, che sia di nuovo o di vecchio, ancora di più adoro leggere la notte. *Vado a letto presto e poi mi sveglio nel cuore della notte, prendo il libro che ho sul comodino e leggo finché non mi addormento.
> 
> Penso che il tipo di lettura faccia la differenza. Leggere troppi romanzi rosa è come guardare le telenovelas, si finisce per pensare che esiste il principe azzurro e il compagno che abbiamo accanto ci sembra poca cosa oppure che tutte le famiglie siano come quella del mulino bianco, ecc
> Preciso che mi piacciono anche i romanzi rosa, ma li leggo con moderazione


Anch'io sono come te. Non posso fare a meno del libro cartaceo, ho provato l'ebook ma non mi ci ritrovo, non so che farmene e allora l'ho dato via. Un libro devo averlo in mano, devo poterlo sfogliare, mi piacciono i profumi che sprigionano alcuni libri (a volte mi ritrovo proprio a "sniffarli" con circospezione però, non si sa mai ci possa essere qualcuno che ti guarda e ti prende per pazzo  )...

Generalmente leggo molto compatibilmente con il lavoro (prevalentemente la notte anch'io) e leggo davvero di tutto dai thriller, alla fantascienza, fantasy, horror, storia, narrativa straniera, meno quella italiana. I libri rosa non mi piacciono. Ora complice la serie tv Black Sails mi sono dato ai pirati e sto leggendo "La vera storia del pirata Long John Silver" di Larsson. Prima ho letto "Il petalo cremisi e il bianco" di Faber, un libro monumentale che si ama o si odia. Io l'ho amato molto.

Approfitto per farvi sapere che amo moltissimo i romanzi ambientati in epoca vittoriana, per cui se avete suggerimenti, dite pure... 


P.S.: A tematica tradimento vi consiglio "La moglie infedele" di Philippe Vilain.


----------



## brenin (12 Aprile 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> grazie, io ti troverò, disponibile subito in biblioteca.Devo solo ritirarlo. Ti è piaciuto?


Mi è piaciuto moltissimo, l'autore è stato il precursore ( il libro è del 1979 ) delle storie inerenti a serial killer; ti dirò che alcuni passaggi del libro arrivano a far dubitare che l'autore sia egli stesso uno psicopatico ( della sua vita si sa poco o niente, avendo pubblicato sempre con lo pseudonimo di S. Stevens )....


----------



## brenin (12 Aprile 2017)

Woland ha detto:


> Anch'io sono come te. Non posso fare a meno del libro cartaceo, ho provato l'ebook ma non mi ci ritrovo, non so che farmene e allora l'ho dato via. Un libro devo averlo in mano, devo poterlo sfogliare, mi piacciono i profumi che sprigionano alcuni libri (a volte mi ritrovo proprio a "sniffarli" con circospezione però, non si sa mai ci possa essere qualcuno che ti guarda e ti prende per pazzo  )...
> 
> Generalmente leggo molto compatibilmente con il lavoro (prevalentemente la notte anch'io) e leggo davvero di tutto dai thriller, alla fantascienza, fantasy, horror, storia, narrativa straniera, meno quella italiana. I libri rosa non mi piacciono. Ora complice la serie tv Black Sails mi sono dato ai pirati e sto leggendo "La vera storia del pirata Long John Silver" di Larsson. Prima ho letto "Il petalo cremisi e il bianco" di Faber, un libro monumentale che si ama o si odia. Io l'ho amato molto.
> 
> ...


In merito al grassetto, questo : http://letteraturaecinema.blogspot.it/2016/08/recensione-amy-snow-di-tracy-rees.html

l'hai letto ?


----------



## iosolo (12 Aprile 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Vero la lettura deve essere piacere di conoscere


Per me soprattutto piacere. 

Adoro i romanzi. Quelle storie dove infili il naso e ti sembra di aver varcato la soglia di una nuova dimensione. 
Il romanzo, l'avventura, le emozioni del protagonista cominciano ad essere una parte di te e tu cammini con loro in un mondo sconosciuto. 

"Chi non legge,  a 70 anni avrà vissuto una sola vita: la propria. Chi legge avrà  vissuto 5000 anni: c'era quando Caino uccise Abele, quando Renzo sposò  Lucia, quando Leopardi ammirava l'infinito... perché la lettura è  un'immortalità all'indietro"

Io utilizzo soprattutto l'e-reader. Più comodo senza dubbio. 
Anche se avete ragione l'odore dei libri, il colore della copertina sono qualcosa di insostituibile...


----------



## danny (12 Aprile 2017)

Ho appena terminato di leggere "La vita è altrove" di Kundera.
Non guardo la televisione, preferisco leggere.
Acquisto libri usati, preferibilmente edizioni con copertina rigida, amo la carta, non sopporto gli e-reader.
Casa nostra è abbastanza densa di libri - leggiamo tutti e tre - che si aggiungono agli oggetti di varie epoche storiche, ma è troppo piccola e siamo costretti a regalare ciò che reputiamo non sufficientemente interessante.
Interessante la selezione dei quadri
Howard C.Christy mi toglie il fiato.
Mi hanno colpito molto Fragonard e Perez.


----------



## Ginevra65 (12 Aprile 2017)

brenin ha detto:


> Mi è piaciuto moltissimo, l'autore è stato il precursore ( il libro è del 1979 ) delle storie inerenti a serial killer; ti dirò che alcuni passaggi del libro arrivano a far dubitare che l'autore sia egli stesso uno psicopatico ( della sua vita si sa poco o niente, avendo pubblicato sempre con lo pseudonimo di S. Stevens )....


mi è sempre piaciuto Ken Follet vecchia maniera. Gialli, intrighi. Poi con il nuovo genere l'ho abbandonato ho letto I pilastri della terra, ma non mi entusiasma.
L'ho sostituito con Donato Carrisi, nulla da invidiare al mio mito Follet. Ti dirò , Il suggeritore, è veramente bello,scritto molto bene, unico e non scontato. Vale proprio la pena leggerlo, se mai ti dovesse capitare.


----------



## brenin (12 Aprile 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Per me soprattutto piacere.
> 
> Adoro i romanzi. Quelle storie dove infili il naso e ti sembra di aver varcato la soglia di una nuova dimensione.
> Il romanzo, l'avventura, le emozioni del protagonista cominciano ad essere una parte di te e tu cammini con loro in un mondo sconosciuto.
> ...


Verissimo, insostituibili.... ed inoltre - per come la vedo io - è bello passare ai figli i libri che per noi sono stati " importanti " .... come è bello scambiarsi ( per la sola lettura ) i libri con altri lettori, con i quali poi discuterne.
Per quanto mi riguarda, il passare degli anni è stato direttamente proporzionale all'ampliamento dei campi di interesse da approfondire, come se fosse sempre una piacevole e stimolante " rincorsa " verso cose nuove e/o sconosciute.


----------



## Ginevra65 (12 Aprile 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Ho appena terminato di leggere "La vita è altrove" di Kundera.
> Non guardo la televisione, preferisco leggere.
> Acquisto libri usati, preferibilmente edizioni con copertina rigida, amo la carta, non sopporto gli e-reader.
> Casa nostra è abbastanza densa di libri - leggiamo tutti e tre - che si aggiungono agli oggetti di varie epoche storiche, ma è troppo piccola e siamo costretti a regalare ciò che reputiamo non sufficientemente interessante.


Non ti piace prenderli in prestito in biblioteca? Io per questione di spazio non li ho più acquistati. La biblioteca è un'ottima soluzione il prestito può durare fino a 2 mesi ed è gratuita. Questo nella mia zona


----------



## danny (12 Aprile 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Non ti piace prenderli in prestito in biblioteca? Io per questione di spazio non li ho più acquistati. La biblioteca è un'ottima soluzione il prestito può durare fino a 2 mesi ed è gratuita. Questo nella mia zona


Non amo restituirli.


----------



## brenin (12 Aprile 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> mi è sempre piaciuto Ken Follet vecchia maniera. Gialli, intrighi. Poi con il nuovo genere l'ho abbandonato ho letto I pilastri della terra, ma non mi entusiasma.
> L'ho sostituito con Donato Carrisi, nulla da invidiare al mio mito Follet. Ti dirò , Il suggeritore, è veramente bello,scritto molto bene, unico e non scontato. Vale proprio la pena leggerlo, se mai ti dovesse capitare.


L'ho letto, e mi è piaciuto molto. Se vuoi leggere un thriller "atipico" ,ti consiglio questo :

https://www.ibs.it/sospettato-x-libro-keigo-higashino/e/9788809770690

merita, a mio avviso, di essere letto.


----------



## Woland (12 Aprile 2017)

brenin ha detto:


> In merito al grassetto, questo : http://letteraturaecinema.blogspot.it/2016/08/recensione-amy-snow-di-tracy-rees.html
> 
> l'hai letto ?


Grazie brenin, no non l'ho letto e vado a metterlo subito nei preferiti. Wilkie Collins citato nell'articolo che hai postato già lo conoscevo, credo che uno dei prossimi acquisti sarà il suo "La pietra di luna", un titolo che da solo mi intriga parecchio.



danny ha detto:


> Ho appena terminato di leggere "La vita è altrove" di Kundera.
> Non guardo la televisione, preferisco leggere.
> *Acquisto libri usati, preferibilmente edizioni con copertina rigida*, amo la carta, non sopporto gli e-reader.
> Casa nostra è abbastanza densa di libri - leggiamo tutti e tre - che si aggiungono agli oggetti di varie epoche storiche, ma è troppo piccola e siamo costretti a regalare ciò che reputiamo non sufficientemente interessante.
> ...


Idem. Per un sacco di tempo ho acquistato solo libri con copertina rigida e scartavo sistematicamente quelli in brossura. Ora non più anche perchè ci sono libri in brossura con copertine curate ed eleganti.


----------



## Ms.Razionalità (12 Aprile 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Acquisto libri usati, preferibilmente edizioni con copertina rigida, amo la carta, non sopporto gli e-reader.
> Casa nostra è abbastanza densa di libri - leggiamo tutti e tre - che si aggiungono agli oggetti di varie epoche storiche, ma è troppo piccola e siamo costretti a regalare ciò che reputiamo non sufficientemente interessante.


Idem!



Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Non ti piace prenderli in prestito in biblioteca? Io per questione di spazio non li ho più acquistati. La biblioteca è un'ottima soluzione il prestito può durare fino a 2 mesi ed è gratuita. Questo nella mia zona


Io mi sono costretta a prenderli in biblioteca per 2 motivi:
1) non ho tanti soldi
2) raramente un libro mi piace a tal punto da volerlo nella mia biblioteca, soprattutto per quanto riguarda i romanzi...

Ora ho preso "Lettori selvaggi" di G. Montesano, 1400 pagine che non finirò mai in 30 giorni :facepalm:


----------



## ologramma (12 Aprile 2017)

che dire!
Io non leggo se non per evasione e spesso cose leggere nei periodi di ferie, ma in compenso ho la mia metà che divora libri e dopo varie reticenze usa il kindle e si trova bene dato che gli piacciono i gialli, ma non disdegna anche altri generi, si immerge nella storia dei romanzi che si dimentica , quando fa buio ,di accendere la luce ma tanto che ci fa , lo schermo è illuminato


----------



## Divì (13 Aprile 2017)

Mi considero lettrice devota e onnivora. Niente prestiti. I libri li acquisto anche in formato elettronico, per ragioni di spazio e sovente sono costretra a regalarne tanti. Tengo soli quelli che voglio rileggere e sfogliare, e la saggistica.


----------



## Woland (13 Aprile 2017)

Divì ha detto:


> Mi considero lettrice *devota *e onnivora. Niente prestiti. I libri li acquisto anche in formato elettronico, per ragioni di spazio e sovente sono costretra a regalarne tanti. Tengo soli quelli che voglio rileggere e sfogliare, e la saggistica.


Mi piace molto l'aggettivo che hai usato.


----------



## Divì (13 Aprile 2017)

Woland ha detto:


> Mi piace molto l'aggettivo che hai usato.


 onestamente l'ho  scelto con cura ....


----------

